# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  How to Sell a Swimming Pool

## Gooner

Hi all. Haven't been on here in a little while... 
Question. I have a 8m x 4m vinyl swimming pool I want to sell...(after my 3 year old almost drowned in it... but that's another story). 
Just wondering if it is feasible to drain and sell a vinyl pool. I.e. does draining the pool damage the vinyl? 
Also, what to do with all the water?There is a good 50,000 liters or so in there. Easiest thing is to dump it down the drain but seems like an awful waster of 50,000 liters of water. Is there any value on this amount of water? 
It's a complete pool system including the pool, covers, filter, chlorine feeder, solar heating, accessories, etc. It anyone is interested in buying it, let me know.  :Smilie:  
Thanks.

----------


## droog

My suggestion would be sell it while it is still up and operable so the buyer can see it, also the vinyl will probably go hard and crack if in storage for too long. 
You could put it on fleabay as buyer to remove, they can take the water if they want too. 
Regards Dave

----------


## bpj1968

I think there are a few companies that buy/sell pool water, as a way to get around the water restrictions.

----------

